# Darth Revan vs. Darth Bane vs. Darth Vader



## Commander Shepard (Jan 5, 2008)

A three-way battle between the three candidates for the mysterious title of Sith'ari, the Sith that was foretold to both destroy the Sith, yet make it stronger than ever.  Darth Revan brought the Sith to the verge of galactic conquest, yet returned to the Jedi and destroyed the Sith.  Darth Bane helped the old age of Sith fall, yet introduced the Rule of Two to make his line of Sith more powerful.  Darth Vader all but destroyed the Jedi and helped establish Sith rule over the galaxy, yet saved his son and defeated the Emperor at the end.

Who do you think is more powerful, smarter and stronger?  Who do you think fits the criteria for the Sith'ari the best?  I think Revan was the smartest, being the tactical and strategic genius he was.  Vader, IMHO, had the most power, as the fabled Chosen One.  In strength and skill, Bane dominates.

Battle takes place at the top of the Temple of the Ancients on Rakata prime.


----------



## Fang (Jan 7, 2008)

Neither Bane or Vader can compete with Revan. Hype puts Revan wellllll above Bane, who learned his best tricks from Revan's Holocron and Vader doesn't have the mastery of skills as Revan or Bane do.

Sithari curbs. And Anakin's best telekentic feat was about to destroy a 200 meter durasteel building from getting angry in LoE.

Aside from that, he has nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 7, 2008)

Anakin was a n00b biatch who was the Jedi's Chosen One.

If anything Bane was the Sith'ari as the requirement for it was to be a perfect being free of all their restrictions who would destroy the Sith and in doing so make them stronger than before.

Revan was great by hype, an awesome Dark Lord of the Sith and he did indeed fuck the Sith Empire up when he destroyed Darth Malak...but the Sith Triumvirate that followed certainly wasn't stronger. 

Bane by contrast obliterated the Sith, quite literally until he was the only one and made it much stronger with The Rule of Two. Revan suggested the idea via Holocron, but Bane did it. Bane strengthened the Sith to the degree that Palpatine was eventually able to seize power and create the Galactic Empire.


----------



## Fang (Jan 7, 2008)

Technically Bane never destroyed the Brotherhood of Darkness, he just helped covered their grave by giving the insane leader, Sith Lord Kaan, the Thought Bomb and he obliterated his own order as well as most of the Jedi Order's Army of Light.

Anyway, Bane wouldn't be as powerful as he was in the Force and Darkside if it wasn't for Revan's teaching from his Holocron.

And yes, Anakin was a noob compared to either of those two.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 7, 2008)

Revan wins this, since Bane would really be nothing without Revan, and Vader is really pathetic when compared to the other two here.

Basically, it goes like this
Raven>Bane>Vader


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Technically Bane never destroyed the Brotherhood of Darkness, he just helped covered their grave by giving the insane leader, Sith Lord Kaan, the Thought Bomb and he obliterated his own order as well as most of the Jedi Order's Army of Light.



That is very true, but isn't it just a perfect symetry to how the Sith Order eventually changed down the line? Technically Sidious never brought the Jedi to the brink of extinction and did it through cats paws and cunning. Bane is the same way so he should be credited for the Brotherhoods destruction. 
There's little doubt he planned it all along because he neglected to tell Kaan that once you begin the Thought Bomb you can't stop the process. Oh and also that it kills you too, yeah.



> Anyway, Bane wouldn't be as powerful as he was in the Force and Darkside if it wasn't for Revan's teaching from his Holocron.



Wrong, Bane in the Korriban Academy grew rapidly with power to the point that several of the Sith Lords wondered if he was the Sith'ari. Bane did owe a lot of that to studying the teachings of ancient Sith Lords in the Archives though, something that no other student did. 

Need proof? Githany was shocked that Bane could make a storm of Force Lightning having only very recently even learned the technique. The best of the other students in the Academy could use it only briefly and in a limited burst. 

Bane was already growing in to a very strong Sith even before he found Revans Holocron and learned some Ancient Sith techniques. The obralisks later also increased his Force and Darkside power.



> And yes, Anakin was a noob compared to either of those two.



Well unlike Bane (who was pure evil) and Revan (who was bad but sort of had good intent deep down), Anakin was just a misled youth.


----------



## Fang (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes but once more, Revan's teachings came into play about this regarding Force powers. If it wasn't for having the luck of having Kas'im by the Rakatan Temple, he would've been annhiliated by the Battle-Master.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Yes but once more, Revan's teachings came into play about this regarding Force powers. If it wasn't for having the luck of having Kas'im by the Rakatan Temple, he would've been annhiliated by the Battle-Master.



It was a bit of luck on Banes part and actually just bad preparation by Kas'im who couldn't have known that Bane had been in the temple for weeks and knew it's layout very well. It was also power as Bane threw a massive Force attack at Kas'im that overpowered even his defences.

Don't get me wrong because you do raise a very valid point about Revans teachings, I'm merely saying that it wasn't exclusively because of Revans Holocron that Bane grew to be so strong as he was improving at a terrific rate to begin with. Yes, Revans teachings undoubtedly increased this.

As I said before the only counter to Revan being Sith'ari is that the Sith that followed just didn't match up to him. Nihilius had a broken power, Sion had a broken power, Traya was very talented, but Revan disappearing didn't really destroy the Sith in the true sense of the word, merely scattered and divided them.


----------



## Fang (Jan 7, 2008)

Bane's Force Wave didn't overwhelm Kas'im, in fact he blocked and deflected the attack. He didn't count on hundreds of tons of rubble to fall on him though. Kas'im was just as powerful, perhaps even more so then Bane still was.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Bane's Force Wave didn't overwhelm Kas'im, in fact he blocked and deflected the attack. He didn't count on hundreds of tons of rubble to fall on him though. Kas'im was just as powerful, perhaps even more so then Bane still was.



Point conceded. 

In fact, what with _The Rule of Two _(which I've not read yet) and the other history of Bane it seems that his growth doesn't stop at the end of _Path of Destruction_. As I said earlier, the Obralisks (sp?) also increased Force and Darkside power.

You could say that in a way Bane was born naturally gifted and powerful, but increased this over time through various means; studying the archives, Revans Holocron, Orbralisks etc


----------



## jhonon1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Although Bane has orbalisks, but not for long, Revan has 9 friends to help him out and none of them would turn like Banes apprentice would. Besides Revans flawed holocron probably didn't have all of the powerful moves that Revan knew, so he porbably has a ace in the hole just waiting for a match like that.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't forget, Bane also learned from Freedon Nadd and Belia Darzu, not just Revan.
And also, in Darth Bane: Rule of Two, Bane unleashed his force lightning with the help of the orbalisks and destroyed the whole camp they were in. Later on, he also held his own against 2 Jedi Masters and 1 Jedi Knight benefitting from battle meditation.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 8, 2009)

Wasn't Anakin the second only to Luke in raw power?


----------



## Fang (Jan 9, 2009)

They had the exact same Force Potential.

There are still plenty of high level Jedi Masters and Sith Masters/Lords who can destroy Anakin though.

Bane was called the Choosen One of the Sith, and known as the Sithari.


----------



## Superior (Jan 9, 2009)

This should've been current Luke, insted of Anakin, he would do alot better.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 9, 2009)

Superior said:


> This should've been current Luke, insted of Anakin, he would do alot better.



1. Why revive such an old thread?

2. Luke isn't a Sith. The OP was comparing the three best candidates for Sithari (Dark Side equivalent of the Chosen One).


----------



## DarthCase (Mar 18, 2010)

The only Sith viable for the name Sith'ari is Darth Bane...He was the only one to destroy the sith and by doing so make them stronger...Darth Reven destroyed the sith and then disappeared...Darth Vader destroyed the sith and then died...Darth Bane destroyed the sith and started the "rule of two" which yes he did get from Reven but he still reinstated it to make the sith stronger


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 18, 2010)

DarthCase said:


> The only Sith viable for the name Sith'ari is Darth Bane...He was the only one to destroy the sith and by doing so make them stronger...Darth Reven destroyed the sith and then disappeared...Darth Vader destroyed the sith and then died...Darth Bane destroyed the sith and started the "rule of two" which yes he did get from Reven but he still reinstated it to make the sith stronger



You realize you necroed a fucking two year old thread right?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 18, 2010)

ROFLcopter...Mods, Lock this, please.

*Two years old*...my good god....


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 18, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



.                       .


----------



## Yoyoimjoe (May 21, 2010)

Darth Bane would own them both.  He had 2 orbalisk that could just boost his power, he was the Sith'ari, and he lead the way for sidious and vader to take over the galaxy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 21, 2010)

Yoyoimjoe said:


> Darth Bane would own them both.  He had 2 orbalisk that could just boost his power, he was the Sith'ari, and he lead the way for sidious and vader to take over the galaxy.



Being the Sith'ari didn't stop him from losing to his apprentice. Hum dum


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 21, 2010)

how many times does this thread need necroing. rofl at this


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 23, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Being the Sith'ari didn't stop him from losing to his apprentice. Hum dum



Nothing about him being the Sith'ari meant he would be undefeatable 

All it meant is that he'd be a Sith free from restrictions and would destroy the Sith and in doing so make them stronger. Bane did just that. Besides that, it was his plan from Day 1 to be surpassed and defeated by his Apprentice....

Also..._how many times must this be Necro'd_?!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Nothing about him being the Sith'ari meant he would be undefeatable
> 
> All it meant is that he'd be a Sith free from restrictions and would destroy the Sith and in doing so make them stronger. Bane did just that. Besides that, it was his plan from Day 1 to be surpassed and defeated by his Apprentice....
> 
> Also..._how many times must this be Necro'd_?!



I know. I've read all three novels


----------

